# Zebra Rock



## jlbeachy (Dec 13, 2017)

I found this rock at a local landscaping supply yard. The employee there stated it was "zebra rock" and it's .35/lb
I'm having trouble finding information on what exact type of rock this is and most importantly if it is safe. I didn't have anything acidic with me to test it's alkalinity, but I plan to test it sometime soon when I return.
Anyone here familiar with this stone?


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

No idea what it is, but it looks amazing. Wonder if the striations become more or less visible under water?


----------



## jlbeachy (Dec 13, 2017)

That's what I said when I saw it! Amazing
I'll be returning tomorrow with some vinegar to see if it's alkaline. I'll post the results when I get back.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The vendor should really be able to tell you the mineral content.


----------



## jlbeachy (Dec 13, 2017)

I went back with some acid and it definitely fizzed a bit. I took them home and pressure washed them and they will be going in my tank tomorrow. I guess I'll just keep an eye on the water parameters before I add some fish


----------

